# Ayuda con variadores de velocidad y encoders



## kotepikabea (Mar 6, 2007)

Hola, tengo que hacer una aplicación en la que tengo que subir y bajar un cuerpo de unos 15 Kg a una velocidad variable (máximo 30 metros / minuto). Los límites superior e inferior del movimiento del cuerpo, serán elegidos por el usuario desde un autómata. Os pongo una imagen para que os hagais una idea:
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1534/esquemareciprocadorbm2.jpg

Por un lado quiero controlar la velocidad del motor (así sabré la velocidad lineal de cuerpo), y la posición del motor (para saber la posición del cuerpo que quiero mover).

También tengo dudas sobre el lazo de velocidad y/o posición que se debería de hacer (en este caso necesito mucha ayuda), y si debería usar un encoder absoluto o incremental o los dos. Os pongo otra imagen del lazo de control para esta aplicación:
http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/403/esquemalazodecontrolvt9.jpg

Muchas gracias


----------



## gabro (Mar 24, 2007)

Debes hacer el control con estos elementos o puedes usar sensores de posicion.
Tambien quiero preguntarte si debes trabajar contra la gravedad pues 15 kg a 0.5 m/seg 
es quizas mucho para la fuerza electrica, quizas conviene cilindros de fuerza hidraulica.
Posees presupuesto para un resolver? estos te proporcionan mejor información sobre posiciones angulares.
Puedes determinar la posicion del obejto mediante sensores de posicion en las cotas y la velocidad mediante el caudal que utilices en sistemas hidraulicos.Ademas tendras una nocion de la fuerza con la medicion de la presion.


----------

